# Tenacious Operatic Earworms?



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

TOE for short. I'd been a nascent Wagnerian for a couple of years when I began to be troubled by earworms. The usual suspects: Winterstumme, In Fernem Land, Elsa's Dream. Curiously not the Ride of the Valkyries. Perhaps not subtle enough for insidious subliminal mine-laying. Now that I'm finally and against all my verismo instincts have journeyed far into Baroque opera, the earworms that I get from that genre are the worst! L'Orfeo is a hive of earworms, from beginning to end! Yes, one nail drives out the other, but the nail that drove out becomes embedded deeper than the extracted nail. No way out.

Any epic earworms that you would like to tell/warn us all about?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I often get earworms from Britten. After Turn of the Screw I go around muttering "Malo malo" to myself, and "When Joe has gone fishing" from Peter Grimes rings jauntily in my head for DAYS. 

The Commendatore scene from Don Giovanni gets me intoning "Don Giovanni, a cena teco" in sepulchral tones (I'm a soprano, so hard to replicate exactly).


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I generally don't have earworms, not the tough ones that follow you against your will.

But I recall that once I went through real torture. When I first listened to Samson et Dalilah, I was catched by the two following numbers in 1st act, when Samson encourages Israelites. "Israel, break the chains..." etc. Shortly, perhaps another day, I got sick with fever and stuff - it leasted for couple of days and as I was lying there in bed suffering from fever and very bad frame of mind, I kept hearing Vickers singing that one tune, over and over again. It annoyed me greatly and I wanted to get it out of my mind. But I couldn't and it continued to torment me - I loved it when I listened to opera, but in this form it was unbearable. A long time passed since I was able to hear the opera again.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I annoyingly literally always have music running through my head. It can be kind of entertaining at times when my brain plays a good mix but when I'm trying to read or sleep it gets pretty annoying. But yeah, it's bad when something gets stuck on repeat, though I'm used to it enough by now that it doesn't get truly annoying until the third day or so. Right now I'm at about a day and a half of Cosa Sento. Last week I had 6 days of Martern aller Arten.

Worst in recent memory was last spring, 3+ weeks of the second movement of Beethoven's 7th Symphony. Don't get me wrong, it's a fantastic piece, but enough is enough. Stupid brain. 

edit: I take it back. Absolute worst was a few years back when I had 80s pop 'star' Samantha Fox loudly declaiming how "maybe, just maybe, naughty girls need love too" for what seemed an eternity.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> I often get earworms from Britten. After Turn of the Screw I go around muttering "Malo malo" to myself, and "When Joe has gone fishing" from Peter Grimes rings jauntily in my head for DAYS.
> 
> The Commendatore scene from Don Giovanni gets me intoning "Don Giovanni, a cena teco" in sepulchral tones (I'm a soprano, so hard to replicate exactly).


Lol! The cena teco chords have been one of my most insistent ear worms since I first listened to that opera 50 years ago! It has remained a top favorite. But it's a nest of ear worms. La ci darem la mano is another bad one for me.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Aramis said:


> I generally don't have earworms, not the tough ones that follow you against your will.
> 
> But I recall that once I went through real torture. When I first listened to Samson et Dalilah, I was catched by the two following numbers in 1st act, when Samson encourages Israelites. "Israel, break the chains..." etc. Shortly, perhaps another day, I got sick with fever and stuff - it leasted for couple of days and as I was lying there in bed suffering from fever and very bad frame of mind, I kept hearing Vickers singing that one tune, over and over again. It annoyed me greatly and I wanted to get it out of my mind. But I couldn't and it continued to torment me - I loved it when I listened to opera, but in this form it was unbearable. A long time passed since I was able to hear the opera again.


Mon coeur s'ouevre a ta voix is a bad ear worm for me from that opera. But I can't even begin to imagine how harrowing it must be to lie sick in bed and on top of that to have a Jon Vickers ear worm on a loop reel!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

the duet from Lakme.


----------



## mchriste (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been muttering "Confusi e stupidi" and "Pappataci" sotto voce for the past few weeks...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

mchriste said:


> I've been muttering "Confusi e stupidi" and "*Pappataci*" sotto voce for the past few weeks...


Yes, the other thing about opera is the sheer uselessness of the foreign words one learns. All I can do in Russian is to say "I love you, you beautiful woman, oh God", then proclaim "three cards" triumphantly and tell you who my second is for the duel.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Revenant said:


> Mon coeur s'ouevre a ta voix is a bad ear worm for me from that opera. But I can't even begin to imagine how harrowing it must be to lie sick in bed and on top of that to have a Jon Vickers ear worm on a loop reel!


It seems Samson et Dalilah is fraught with them. For me it's the Bacchanale. It's also one I have stop what I'm doing and turn it up when it comes on the radio. Bring on the dancing girls!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes, the other thing about opera is the sheer uselessness of the foreign words one learns


With pappataci you can't even say you have learnt any word at all, because in the context presented in the opera by Rossini it doesn't exist in reality. I've googled it after listening for the first time and found out that pappataci is actually some kind of mosquito, so there's connection between the real meaning of pappataci and the opera only if Flórez is singing Lindoro


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Cavaradossi said:


> It seems Samson et Dalilah is fraught with them. For me it's the Bacchanale. It's also one I have stop what I'm doing and turn it up when it comes on the radio. Bring on the dancing girls!


The Bacchanale can give you much more than an earworm!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes, the other thing about opera is the sheer uselessness of the foreign words one learns. All I can do in Russian is to say "I love you, you beautiful woman, oh God", then proclaim "three cards" triumphantly and tell you who my second is for the duel.


And one of my most tenacious earworms features most of my Russian vocabulary - "Long live Tsar Boris Fyodorovich" and "Glory". I'm sure that the two of us would have no trouble finding an honest taxi driver and a decent restaurant in Moscow with that amazing vocabulary.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a severe TOE: Wotan's Farewell. It's gotten better, but the melancholy and helpless defeat (on the part of Wotan) is irresistibly moving. Especially when he sputters out "der gott!" the futility of his position leaves me with proverbial tissues

Another one is Brünnhilde's Immolation. The musically thrilling end of the world just vividly plays out in my head constantly. The sheer collapse of all of the motifs we grew to love (the hero motif, the Valhalla motif) is emotionally devastating. And then, when the orchestra goes silent and breaks into the heartbreaking "redemption" motif, I just...well...(sniff)...I promised myself I wouldn't cry!

Then there is the Liebestod, one of the greatest expressions of ecstasy in music. I love how Brangäne pretty much says: "Isolde, hello...what are you looking at", and then Isolde just quietly sings "softly and gently" and then asks incredulously "can't you see him?" And then her voice just caressingly sinks in and out of the orchestra, and then the Tristan chord, and then...

Oh dear, I've gone on quite a bit haven't I? Whoops


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Revenant said:


> La ci darem la mano is another bad one for me.


haha, I have _La ci darem la mano_ stuck in my head right now. _E amore un ladroncello_ is my biggest one, though. Damn you, Mozart!


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

waldvogel said:


> And one of my most tenacious earworms features most of my Russian vocabulary - "Long live Tsar Boris Fyodorovich" and "Glory". I'm sure that the two of us would have no trouble finding an honest taxi driver and a decent restaurant in Moscow with that amazing vocabulary.


Or sit by the taxi driver and stare in horror into space and gasping "i malchiki! i malchiki!" (pronounciation??).


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Notung said:


> I have a severe TOE: Wotan's Farewell. It's gotten better, but the melancholy and helpless defeat (on the part of Wotan) is irresistibly moving. Especially when he sputters out "der gott!" the futility of his position leaves me with proverbial tissues
> 
> Another one is Brünnhilde's Immolation. The musically thrilling end of the world just vividly plays out in my head constantly. The sheer collapse of all of the motifs we grew to love (the hero motif, the Valhalla motif) is emotionally devastating. And then, when the orchestra goes silent and breaks into the heartbreaking "redemption" motif, I just...well...(sniff)...I promised myself I wouldn't cry!
> 
> ...


If truth be told, unawares, this thread may actually contain the real and authentic list of our favorite moments in opera. Makes sense. That's probably why they become earworms. Although I suspect that there are also demonic earworms that seek to destroy their victim. _Alternando questo e quello, pessantissimo martello_... from Il Barbiere can be fatal if your're ear is infected with a particularly virulent species of earworm. When it gets to the bucina (sp?) part, you're ready to jump off a window. (Drat! I've probably revealed more than I should....)

In fact, although I may be a little wrong here, isn't this particular Barbiere number about a stress-related earworm afflicting the characters singing it at the moment? Sounds like they're laboring under some overpowering compulsion caused by the predicament in which they find themselves.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Or sit by the taxi driver and stare in horror into space and gasping "i malchiki! i malchiki!" (pronounciation??).


You people just can't learn. You could easily do the tourist thing with Onegin vocabulary alone. There is "show me/direct me to..." (act I, double duet), "where" (Kuda, Kuda - eh, difficult to remember? The most famous aria) etc.

My Italian was all from opera listening and yet I could do some typical dialogue excercises from the tutorial book straight away after getting it.

As a bonus, you get granted that your language will be more refined and full of galant phrases, if you learn it form opera. If some Italian would ask me about my name, the most natural form of answering to me would be "se il mio nome saper voi bramate, dal mio labbro il mio nome ascoltate..." and I'm pretty sure that's what I would say for real. How awesome is that?


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Aramis said:


> You people just can't learn. You could easily do the tourist thing with Onegin vocabulary alone. There is "show me/direct me to..." (act I, double duet), "where" (Kuda, Kuda - eh, difficult to remember? The most famous aria) etc.
> [...]


I have a cheap libretto translation which renders that passage inaccurately, as: "Bro, bro, I must urinate.." Oh... wait... that could be useful too if you're in a taxi.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> You people just can't learn. You could easily do the tourist thing with Onegin vocabulary alone. There is "show me/direct me to..." (act I, double duet), "where" (Kuda, Kuda - eh, difficult to remember? The most famous aria) etc.
> 
> My Italian was all from opera listening and yet I could do some typical dialogue excercises from the tutorial book straight away after getting it.
> 
> As a bonus, you get granted that your language will be more refined and full of galant phrases, if you learn it form opera. If some Italian would ask me about my name, the most natural form of answering to me would be "se il mio nome saper voi bramate, dal mio labbro il mio nome ascoltate..." and I'm pretty sure that's what I would say for real. How awesome is that?


I've tried getting around in Italy with what I've learned from opera, but people there got tired of me saying "Ohime!" all the time


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

rgz said:


> I've tried getting around in Italy with what I've learned from opera, but people there got tired of me saying "Ohime!" all the time


That's your fault, you had much more choice - like using the modern form, "Ahime!" from time to time. Or exclaiming "STELLE SPIETATE!" or "BARBARO FATO!" when you pour coffe on your outfit.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Can I add "Aga-mem-non" and "Don't like the French" and my small son's favourite "How's your mug?" to the set of opera catchphrases - not quite earworms but still fun

St Francis of Assisi is also quite ear-wormy - when I first discovered it those big motifs really got in


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ that one's one big earworm for sure. Just motifs piled on top of each other.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

dgee said:


> St Francis of Assisi is also quite ear-wormy


It's all that birdsong - bound to get the worm  My worms seem to like cabbages of the Savoy variety, fragments of G&S like "I am a judge - And a good judge too", "To sit in solemn silence in a pestilential prison", "Hey-di, hey-di, misery me, lackaday-dee", and so on. Apart from those, Rienzi's prayer (or at least its manifestation in the overture) frequently float into my head, usually not long after Mozart's "Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen" has floated out.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> It's all that birdsong - bound to get the worm  My worms seem to like cabbages of the Savoy variety, fragments of G&S like "I am a judge - And a good judge too", "To sit in solemn silence in a pestilential prison", "Hey-di, hey-di, misery me, lackaday-dee", and so on. Apart from those, Rienzi's prayer (or at least its manifestation in the overture) frequently float into my head, usually not long after Mozart's "Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen" has floated out.


How about that "reel-song" from Yeomen of the Guard, "I have song to sing O"? Now that one can make one dizzy.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I literally can't even hear the intro to "Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja" without humming the bugger for days afterwards. The first time I heard this was in Swedish(!) in the Ingmar Bergman film. It's still one of the most irritating tunes I can think of. lol.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Operafocus said:


> I literally can't even hear the intro to "Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja" without humming the bugger for days afterwards. The first time I heard this was in Swedish(!) in the Ingmar Bergman film. It's still one of the most irritating tunes I can think of. lol.


You're in good company it seems. I read in a biography of Mozart that at the time of the onset of his final illness, he was humming it all the time and that he commented on how it "haunted" him. Apparently, death relieved him of that burden. So I guess there are worse things than a musical earthworm.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ maybe that's what killed him! I'll steer clear of The Flute just based on that


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Revenant said:


> You're in good company it seems. I read in a biography of Mozart that at the time of the onset of his final illness, he was humming it all the time and that he commented on how it "haunted" him. Apparently, death relieved him of that burden. So I guess there are worse things than a musical earthworm.


So the only thing that'll actually help is *death. *That's encouraging :lol:


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Operafocus said:


> So the only thing that'll actually help is *death. *That's encouraging :lol:


And that is the optimistic view. What if hell actually is... never mind.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

........guess which aria I have in my friggin' head *right now*............ argh


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> ........guess which aria I have in my friggin' head *right now*............ argh


Haha.

I've had the last bit of Olympia's scene in my head for the last day or two. Everything from "Assez assez, ma fille" to her ending cadenza. Fun and addictive bit of music.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

I've had one in my head for the last 2-3 days also. If you're not a depressive already Lully's Bois épais from Amadis, with its melancholy melody and lyrics will turn you into one. Not a healthy ear worm.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This first minute or so of "Ein Schoes War" in Ariadne.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm listening more and more those days the end of Viktor Ullmann's _Der Kaiser von Atlantis:

_


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Revenant said:


> How about that "reel-song" from Yeomen of the Guard, "I have song to sing O"? Now that one can make one dizzy.


Oh my GOD here it comes again!

When .... IwasaladIservedatermasofficeboytoanattorney'sfirm,
I cleanedthewindowsandIscubbedthefloorandIpolishedupthehandlesofthebigfrontdoor
_(Coro_ He polishedupthehandlesofthebig frontdoor)
I .... polishedupthehandlessocarefullythatnowIamthecaptainoftheQueen's Na-vy.

CURSE YOU! (I'm sorry but it will linger for days until I am forced to substitute it with either "I'm Enery the Eighth I Yam" or "Ahab the Arab" or "Girls Justa Wanna Have Fu-Un".)

Signing off to go listen to Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> Oh my GOD here it comes again!
> 
> When .... IwasaladIservedatermasofficeboytoanattorney'sfirm,
> I cleanedthewindowsandIscubbedthefloorandIpolishedupthehandlesofthebigfrontdoor
> ...


Point made. But you were referring to "that infernal nonsense Pinafore" and my example is from Yeomen. Btw the infernal quote is from the "I Am The Very Model Of A Model Major General" patter song from Pirates of Penzance. Hope you recall that one too. :tiphat:


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I can scarcely forget it. 

Seriously speaking, it sounds like many of the musically inclined folks here always have "earworms" going through their heads, not a surprising finding given our blatant sensibilities. I call them "earwigs" which is technically incorrect but my little joke. At any rate. Overt musical sensitivity can be both a blessing and a curse. The psychologist Oliver Sacks has written eloquently of both halves of this equation in some fascinating books that include "The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat" and more recently, "Musicophilia." A lot of these (anonymous/identities changed for privacy) tales have to do with people who have suffered some kind of mental loss, often byt not always musicians, and how music and or therapy can assist people in rebuilding those skills or reintegrating the losses in different ways. Highly recommended and not overly technical reading about some fascinating aspects of Musical Minds. Try it, you will be fascinated.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> So the only thing that'll actually help is *death. *That's encouraging :lol:


:devil:






It would seem that even Simon Keenlyside himself is fed up with the role. He said so when I spoke to him at the Stage Door in May.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Barelytenor said:


> IThe psychologist Oliver Sacks has written eloquently of both halves of this equation in some fascinating books that include "The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat" ...


Adapted to the operatic stage by Michael Nyman, incidentally:


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Another earworm: Fidelio. "Gott! Welch Dunkel hier!"

*The part from: *
"Und spür' ich nicht linde, Sanft säuselnde Luft? Und ist nicht mein Grab mir erhellet? Ich seh, wie ein Engel im rosigen Duft sich tröstend zur Seite, zur Seite mir stellet, ein Engel, Leonoren, Leonoren, der Gattin so gleich, der, der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich."

Especially from"zur Freiheit, zur Freihein ins himmlische Reich".

Trust me... me attempting to scream my head off ("singing") in an attempt to get the thing outta my head... not pretty. I've got it abusing my ears right now


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> Another earworm: Fidelio. "Gott! Welch Dunkel hier!"
> 
> *The part from: *
> "Und spür' ich nicht linde, Sanft säuselnde Luft? Und ist nicht mein Grab mir erhellet? Ich seh, wie ein Engel im rosigen Duft sich tröstend zur Seite, zur Seite mir stellet, ein Engel, Leonoren, Leonoren, der Gattin so gleich, der, der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich."
> ...


I hope it's at least Jonas Kaufmann's version you're hearing! 

Ever since I watched the YouTube clip of that horrid Swedish _Carmen_, I can't get that out-of-tune orchestra's playing and the mezzo's terrible singing out of my head.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

MAuer said:


> I hope it's at least Jonas Kaufmann's version you're hearing!


Actually, it's Anton de Ridder lol.








MAuer said:


> Ever since I watched the YouTube clip of that horrid Swedish _Carmen_, I can't get that out-of-tune orchestra's playing and the mezzo's terrible singing out of my head.


You've got my deepest sympathy. :lol:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Not Kaufmann, but not too bad, either.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

...der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich...

Kill me. Please.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> ...der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich......der führt mich zur Freiheit ins himmlische Reich...
> 
> Kill me. Please.


:lol:

You love it really!!


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

_...zur Freiheit __zur Freiheit __ins himmlische Reich __ins himmlische Reich __ins himmlische Reich...

_


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe not an earworm as such but its been in my head all week


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-gena! ...All day long!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm listening to _The Gambler_ at every opportunity in preparation for my trip to see it in Amsterdam but I haven't caught one single earworm yet!!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This morning it was "Don't like the French" from Billy Budd.

Now it's Steuermann! Laß die Wacht!, over and over, with a detour into "Siegmund heiss ich, Siegmund bin ich", belted with more enthusiasm than accuracy in the car one the way home from work.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Needed some good marching music this morning so I gave _The Gambler_ a break & plugged myself into _Attila_.

And got myself a great earworm to boot.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"O Lucio!" "O Isabella!"

well, why not?


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

_...Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja, Stets lustig heissa hopsasa! Ich Vogelfänger bin bekannt __bei Alt und Jung im ganzen Land..._


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> _...Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja, Stets lustig heissa hopsasa! Ich Vogelfänger bin bekannt __bei Alt und Jung im ganzen Land..._
> 
> 
> View attachment 27470


ba-bum! tweedlee-twee! ba-bum! tweedlee-twee!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Also... Non piu andrai. It's just so catchy!


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

marinasabina said:


> Also... Non piu andrai. It's just so catchy!


Yep. Yep. Thanks - it's a welcome change from the other two.

_Non più andrai, farfallone amoroso, Notte e giorno d'intorno girando, Delle belle turbando il riposo, Narcisetto, Adoncino d'amor _- repeat to fade. La la la...


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Your welcome.  I am still singing it.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Decided to listen to the 1980s DG recording of _Un Ballo in Maschera_ with Domingo, Ricciarelli, and Bruson . . . and now can't get Gruberova singing Oscar's first aria ("_Difenderla vogl'io_") out of my head!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Operafocus said:


> _...Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja, Stets lustig heissa hopsasa! Ich Vogelfänger bin bekannt __bei Alt und Jung im ganzen Land..._
> 
> 
> View attachment 27470


I realised last night as I was doing the ironing that this was running round and round and round and round in my head:

_Erklinge, Glockenspiel, erklinge, ich muß mein liebes Mädchen sehn!_


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I just can't get the end of Hoffmann act 1 out of my head, starting from Assez, assez, ma fille through the melisma, and then what is maybe my favorite portion "Est-il mort?" "Non! En somme, son lorgnon est en debris. Il reprend ses esprits" and then the chorus with the incredibly evocative 6 notes of "Pauvre jeune homme!". The music and mood for that 15-20 seconds is just so incredible, I could easily listen to a 10 minute concerto that built on just the couple lines that Offenbach almost uses as throwaway filler.

So yeah, that's been in my head the last few days.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

The flying Dutchman's Sentas Ballad...but not just any copy. You need the one with Anja Silja (Klemperer/New Philharmonia) because Anja's _Johohohe_ sounds like a live chicken clucking through my speakers. 






The real Anja?


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Current earworm


----------

